# July 2021 2ww



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

blasto transfer today and the wait begins....

anyone else ?


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Best of luck to you! 

I had 3 transferred last Thursday, I can't wait to test but scared of getting excited as I had a failed transfer last time.


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good evening ladies,
Katehe congratulations on your PUPO,
This wait is long. Baby dusts to you 

Desperatelady, congratulations also on your PUPO not long now baby dust to you too.

Afm: I also had 2 transfers last week
2 6 cells day 2 on Monday and 2 day 5 blasts on Thursday.
This is a torturous moment. My OTD is 19th July.
How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi Skyblue, congratulations to you too!

The worst of my cramps seem to have stopped, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. I'm sick of googling every little thing at the moment, I know I've just got to wait it out until I test.

How are you?


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

good luck to you!
just heard that we have a frozen one but quality of it doesnt look great so I'm praying this fresh one works.
3 sounds good !


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Desperate Lady-when did your cramps start. I'm hoping to feel something soon..
How you feeling SkyBlue?


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Katehe - From what I've read quality doesn't really seem to make as much difference as what you would think! I've got my fingers crossed for you. When is your OTD? 

I think my cramps started 2/3 days after the transfer, they feel exactly like the cramps I get a week before AF. I've also got sore nipples which I occasionally get with PMS too. I'm feeling extra sleepy but that could be to do with the heat (I'm currently in Cyprus).


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

oh Cyprus..lovely!!
my Test Date isnt till Monday week (26th?) yep, I bummed about the bc and bd blasto on ice but the one they transferred is good. so I had it transferred on weds so maybe I will start feeling something this weekend. are u coming home to test or are u basee in Cyprus? when is your test date?


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

I've used a fertility clinic out here. We haven't booked flights back to the UK yet, we are waiting to see whether I might need another cycle or not. My OTD is the 20th but will test in the next couple of days, I'm scared of popping my not knowing bubble incase it's a negative. The 2ww seems to take so much longer than any other 2 weeks!


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

I know what you mean.. I think I would be the same ..you want to know but you also don't.. I was the same opening my degree result! I will keep my fingers crossed for u next week.


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

desperatelady: are you still having Cramps? If not how long did they last? I hope it’s good news for you, they say cramps are sign of implantation. I also did my treatment in Greece but I am back home now

katehe: great news about having an embryo to freeze. Yes they say quality doesn’t matter.
Afm: have had sore breasts since day 3, back pain since then. My progesterone was really high so I figured this was due to progesterone.


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

good luck sky blue. I see you were at LWC..that's where I'm at now. how have u found your greece clinic? back pain sounds good..was it a blasto ? I'm hoping to feel something soon other than leaking suppositories !


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi Skyblue, the cramps are less often now but a bit stronger, sorry for tmi but I've now gone from being constipated to having diarrhea. I'm really hoping these are all good signs but too scared to get my hopes up. I was convinced my last FET had worked when it hadn't.


----------



## skyblue79 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi katehe: yes I was at London clinic, a friend recommended the clinic in Greece Serum and a lot of people from England, Ireland, USA and Canadian seem to go there. 
they transfered 2 blasts and 2 day 2 embryos. So 4 in total. Fingers crossed 🤞
They say sometimes there is no symptoms and people go on to have bfps. Baby dust to you 

hi Desperatelady: a lot of girls talk about contispation being a good sign also cramps for implantation and stretching the womb. Baby dust to you


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

sky blue.. 4 altogether sounds promising!

good luck both of you ..not long till you test.


I feel a bit headachey today ..maybe a little little bit of backache but I have walked around Kew gardens all day so not sure if it's in my head. bad planning with the prog today..the midday one melted in my bag!


----------



## Desperatelady30 (Aug 7, 2019)

I had my beta today and its 188 which means I'm pregnant!!! It's so hard to believe that it's finally happening. I'm praying now that they next beta is going to be at least double 🤞🙏. 
I did a couple of poas tests over the last couple of days but the line was so faint that we didn't want to get our homes up but dropped buy the clinic today to check bloods. 

Who is next to test? Very best of luck to you!


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

DespLady- massive massive congrats!!!!! how u feeling today? will there be a scan soon?

I have never seen a positive on a stick in 10 yrs so it's really hard to imagine. still not any symptoms other than loose today but I assume that's the cyclogest.

fingers crossed for us all x


----------

